# Windows 7 Schwarzer Bildschirm nur Maus



## Döner (25. Mai 2010)

Hi, hab leider ein großes Problem mit meinem Rechner und zwar  folgendes:

nach der anmeldung kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm und nur  die maus, taskmanager lässt sich aufrufen aber bleibt dann auch hängen  der rest bleibt schwarz. ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter.
hatte das problem schonmal vor ein paar tagen da konnte ich keine Windows reperatur /  systemwiederherstellung machen, also hab ich meine festlatte formatiert  jetzt wieder das selbe.

dachte vllt es liegt am ram aber auch im 800er modus sowie nur einzelne  riegel in verschiedenen slots haben nichts gebracht. vermute dass es an  der Hardware oder an einem treiber liegt...

mein System:
Asus P5Q
Intel q9300 (nich übertaktet) @ ASUS  Silent Knight
2x2 GB Corsiar Dominator 1066 DDR2
Geforce 9800 GTX
Corsair 550w netzteil
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 500 GB

Verwende Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
lg


----------



## kress (25. Mai 2010)

Hi und willkommen im Forum.
Hast du mal einen Bios-reset durchgeführt? Vielleicht hilft das, wenns an der Einstellung liegt.
Ist die Festplatte intakt? Nach möglichkeit mal in einen anderen Rechner hängen und den DiskCheck von HD Tune durchführen.

Wenn du den Task-Manager öffnest, wie lange dauerts, bis der auch hängen bleibt? Schau mal was für Prozesse offen sind. Probier mal den Task "Explorer.exe" zu starten, falls ers noch nicht ist. Wenn explorer.exe schon da ist, den mal beenden.

so far


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (29. Mai 2010)

hallo
hab grad das selbe problem...
nur kann ich den task manager nicht ausführen
und ein biosreset hat auch nichts gebracht.


edit
ok in nen anderen rechner die festplatte eingebaut, kann nicht darauf zugegriffen werden und 0 byte groß....
edit nummer 2:
nach formatierung und neu installation geht es wieder.


----------



## Döner (30. Mai 2010)

problem hat sich irg von selbst gelöst keine ahnung wieso hab nichts verändert naja bin froh dass er wieder läuft danke für die tipps

lg

edit: oder doch nicht eben wieder abgestürzt bluescreen ... ich lass mal en ram test laufen

hd tune hat übrigens gesagt die platte ist fehlerfrei vermute den ram hab mit dem corsair irg nichts als ärger obwohl der offiziel kompatibel ist


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Mai 2010)

sieht für mich so aus ,als wären die festplatten mit zuwenig strom versorgt.
einfach mal alle festplatten stromstecker nachdrücken sowie sata kabel mal nachdrücken.ist meist dass problem.


----------

